# Jaime's (Hi-may's) Tacos Guadalajara



## college_cook (May 22, 2005)

This is a tasty little dish from a place I used to work, "Jalapenos, the Hottest Mexican Restaraunt", created by the head chef Jaime.

I really don't know the exact recipe, because I was only a busser there, and never actually made the different components of this taco, so I guess I'll just walk you all through as best I can.

We'll start with the chicken.  They would use boneless skinless chicken breast, and I think they broiled it.  I ususually do mine on a George Foreman though, and they turn out well.. so it's your call on this one.  As for seasonings, the chicken was always slightly reddish on the outside, so I think either cayenne or paprika was used, though the chicken is not spicy.  It could also be crushed chile ancho powder, or some powdered version of their mole' recipe.  Again, this is your call as to how you do the chicken.  I do it differently every time and it never turns out badly.

Next comes the part that makes these tacos so special, fresh veggies!  You can make this in whatever proportions  that suit you best, and the appropriate amount for the people you are cooking for.  I always use an equal number of red/yellow bell peppers, red onion (you can use a sweet onion here if you so desire), and cilantro to taste.  Now I'm cilantro crazy, so I usually use a whole sprig(?) of cilantro that you buy at the grocery store.  So here's what you do:  Take your red and yellow peppers (I usually use one of each), cut them in half and remove the seeds, and rinse with cool water.  Cut them into thin strips, and put them in a low, wide tupperware.  Next, slice up your red onion, thinly, and add the slices to your peppers.  Chop up your desired amount of cilantro very very finely, and add it to your pepper/onion mix, and then toss it all together to mix it up.  After everything's pretty uniformly mixed, spread it out evenely across your upperware.  you want to make sure that your tupperware, or whatever you're using is large enough that your peppers and onions aren't piled on top of each other to much.  Now really soak your onions and peppers with lime juice.  I usually use 3-4 fresh limes that i juice myself for 2 peppers, and 1 onion mix.  Just make sure that everything is getting soaked.  If you like tequila, you can add just a bit of that to your lime juice... I personally like these tacos better without it, but once more, it's your call.  I like to let this soak in my refrigerator for about an hour (if I have time) before draining most of the lime juice.

So now you have your chicken, and your veggies, and you're ready to make your tacos!  I've found that flour tortillas work much  better in this recipe than corn tortillas.  Heat up a skillet on med-high.  While it's heating up, grate some chihuahua cheese (or other white mexican cheese, b/c chihuahua can be tough to find sometimes) and sprinkle a thin layer of the cheese across the middle of your tortillas.  When your skillet is hot enough, carefully place a tortilla into the skillet, and remove it as soon as the cheese has melted.  Add a few strips of your chicken (which can be heated up in another skillet first, if needed, but be sure to use high heat, and don't overheat them), and then some of your veggies on top of that.  If you so desire, you can add a small slice of avocado to top off your taco.  Serve immediately, because what's great about these tacos is the contrast between the warm gooey cheese and chicken, and the cool and crisp veggies.

Good luck with this, and if anyone tries this out, let me know how they turned out!


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

Oh WOW that sounds so fantastic! This is definitely a "me" recipe!!!

I appreciate your time to walk us all through it. 
thank you!!!


----------



## hoosiercook (Oct 17, 2008)

*Loves it!!*

Jalapeno's is my favorite restaraunt ever, and Jaime's Tacos Guadalajara is my favorite meal there! Thanks for walking through the recipe. I'm going to try making it tonight for a Mexican themed party


----------



## JillBurgh (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm glad this thread got bumped back to life. The recipe made my mouth water!


----------

